# Prince Hall monument now a Cambridge Massachusetts landmark



## cambridgemason (May 10, 2012)

On Friday April 27th the friends of Prince Hall monument fund and the Grand Lodge of Prince Hall of Massachusetts presented to the City of Cambridge the deed to the monument at the Cambridge Common.  This project was spearheaded by many men, Masons and one lady.  Councilor Simmons, who was Mayor at the time this project was laid upon the table.  Over 50 Masons, both Prince Hall and Grand Lodge of Massachusetts as well as members from Washington DC. Virgina, Trinidad, came for the event.  Prince Hall himself gave a talk and plenty of pictures were taken.  It is now offical, the Prince Hall monument is a Cambridge Massachusetts landmark, erected for a man not only for his Masonic dedication, but a man who was before his time for Civil Rights of all.


----------

